# The making of Jason Voorhees New Blood Life-sized Costume



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one on the way, painting up all the parts to match. Top one shows whitish basecoat with a darker top coat applied, and washes to get a darker, nasty off-white color and dark washes in all the crevices. Also more yellowish brown highlights will be on the bones to better match the Nightowl hands as requested by the customer, and how I always did them before.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Adding the finishing touches.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Daayyyyyyuuummm!!!!! 

100% PRO

A+++++

Scale of 1-10.... 100

It's perfect. Nice Job!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! Lots more to come.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

love it,, have you worn it yet?


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Great detail.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Outstanding work, sirbrad.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks all! Should have costume shots coming soon, although the clothes are sized to fit the mannequin. But should still work as usual.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Did 3 more videos a costume test, 2 videos and one lifesized outside on my channel. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PulU9b1mVE


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome work here. I like it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

These pics are looking familiar to me. Where else did you post them?

Great job on this, btw!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! I post them on facebook and other horror forums, horrorbid, mm.net, frightstuff, nightowl, rpf, etc.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Im thinking I saw them on Facebook. But I am on some of the horror forums too.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

it looks great on the manniquin. unfortunately in the video on a human it looked real puffy like one of those fat suites. The detale on the costume is wonerful.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah that is because I have to wear a muscle suit to fill the clothes as it is sized to fit the bulked up mannequin not me. Otherwise it will sag down. Plus I am pretty muscular to begin with so it makes it stretch out more. But Kane was pretty huge and also wore a full bodysuit, so the bulk look works. But this was sized for the mannequin.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

That is truly amazing work!!! I love it.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! I have another one coming.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Pieces are just about done on my next one, just finished all the repainting, aging, yellowish highlights, and adding the wet look.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The textured skin I created and painted to match, tough to see now but will show better in daylight. Came out awesome!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Got it about done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W77wUS5KYU4


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Allen H (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you sculpt and mold the pieces? the mask? can you show the pieces on the mannequin with out the clothes over them? It looks awesome- a how to would be great.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Whoa!!! Excellent work SirBrad! That is the best Jason V. costume I've seen. Awesome!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks guys they keep getting better. I don't do tutorials as I would never have the time as it takes me about 6-8 weeks of detailing and I have limited time as I do this for a living. But the ribs and spine I made into a vest with elastic straps for easy wearing. These are a beast to make, and take a ton of time and work to get right, and I mix a lot of colors until I get the right rotted flesh colors I want etc. And the fraying is REALLY messy and stays around for weeks. But well worth it in the end once you see the final product!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one complete!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_X_mRwze8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks fantastic!! Is this a wearable outfit or just stationary?


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Are you selling this? How much?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks yes these are all costume commissions for wearing, for a life-sized I could do them even more detailed and weathered. But for wearing I make them so they will also last and not fall apart, but they work great for a life-sized also, so I make the best of both worlds.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Amazing!! Looks so real!!!!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Ready to rise again...Love the Myers head between the legs just noticed that lol. Don't worry Michael your time is coming...


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

These are absolutely beautiful!!! Amazing work! One of my favorite versions of Jason, and it looks like he stepped right out of the movie!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

where did you get the body parts?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks I use parts from Twisted Toy Box and make the flesh and repaint them.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

And the fraying continues...A delicate balance of looking badass yet won't fall apart when you wear it. Wait till one day when I do a permanent life-sized then I can really go all out as I don't have to worry about it ripping while putting it on and taking it off.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Painting and aging process. I feel like I have done this many times before lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another act of fate? I just happened to be making another New Blood and wanted one of these since the 80's but only saw them new and were over $100. So now all the sudden I see one at a thrift shop for $5.00 saying "buy me buy me" lol. Right after I posted a pic last night too, now that is the law of attraction! Gonna be modifying it and making it SICK! Might make it longer even and add a huge fake bloody blade, would be awesome coming down the street with that on Halloween.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Aged bloody tent stake and start of the saw blade which I did as quick as I could and still took awhile and was tough on the fingers to cut out lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I used to make a ton of cardboard weapons, all coming back to me now lol. Added base-coat and hole to attach to the weed wacker and be removeable later. Added another piece on the back to make it thicker and sturdier, already feels real and is still sharp lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Hollowing it out some to make it lighter yet. Cut out some foam pieces to glue inside the hole and then add an attachment for the blade.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

OK I just happened to have a perfect dowel rod sitting around so I took it apart to see how extending it would be and it is PERFECT! Fate again! Lol. Also eliminates the middle adjuster piece as well to look more accurate, might paint it up and tape the hole shut with aluminum tape and it is still light! Always got to go all out as that is what SirBrad FX is all about! Lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Painted the wooden dowel silver to match the metal piece and fitted it inside with some aluminum tape, this almost 6 feet now and can be adjusted longer or shorter by a few inches. Also painting the guard red to look weathered and scraped up some. Coming out great!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Lets get it on! Leatherface VS Jason in theaters soon. Lol.You won't see this anywhere else, SirBrad FX baby yeeeaaaah! Lol. There is only room in this house for one killer... Two full life-sized although LF has part of Jason's bulk currently lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Quick video for fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L3TTJzPwJc


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"Forget something Jason?"


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXYPIz16F1A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Removable blade using a powerade cap and bottle end. Still the MacGyver of costuming jeah! Lol.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ycoyUlaG5I


----------



## JesseCRX (Sep 25, 2013)

My goodness! This is straight up Hollywood movie set quality!!
You've done an awesome job on this costume...can't wait to see more!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, that is what I do!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Jason returns yet again...


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Happy Friday the 13th! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k898jZYa7Y


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Another one done!


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Had a great time terrorizing the town at my Halloween events and as usual the people went crazy over Jason. Also made the paper again!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Now featuring the Nightowl Revengeance mask.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## IAmSam (Nov 24, 2015)

Amazing Job!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks! Lots more to come! Just finished a few more.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

The beast is back, another one done!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

HD daylight video.


----------

